# aunt penelope



## gerald77 (Feb 13, 2008)

well i don't have my goats yet but i have cats and dogs. penelope here is not the mama or the aunt but she acts like the mama. the kittens even try to nurse from her. she's just a kitten herself still.[attachment=1:dm2mwqfe]kittens,penelope,nixon,hunter 006.jpg[/attachment:dm2mwqfe][attachment=0:dm2mwqfe]kittens,penelope,nixon,hunter 008.jpg[/attachment:dm2mwqfe][attachment=0]


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

So cute! And I love the name Penelope, I have a friend that has a donkey named that.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hehe thats so cute.


----------



## gerald77 (Feb 13, 2008)

yeah she's a crazy one. check out this pic of her.[attachment=0:1nyyhk53]hunter,nixon,sleep 003.jpg[/attachment:1nyyhk53]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:slapfloor: Thats funny


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

Penelope needs a gastric bipass if she fills that thing.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

So cute!I wish I had another female cat so we could have kittens.I had two and the younger one died.Now the older one is dying to :mecry: Sorry just had to type it so I would feel better.


----------



## gerald77 (Feb 13, 2008)

oh thats so sad. go get another one. i'd give you one of mine but the new kitties are boys and you can't have our girls. but i think pepper is prego so i'll ship ya a nice girl if she has one. :hug: 

kristin


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH OH OH. She looks just like my cat that is getting ready to have kittens. Her name is Shadow.
They are so cute.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I think thats a little far to ship a poor cat.LOLThere are plenty around here.


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

gerald77 said:


> oh thats so sad. go get another one. i'd give you one of mine but the new kitties are boys and you can't have our girls. but i think pepper is prego so i'll ship ya a nice girl if she has one. :hug:
> 
> kristin


That Kristin - always there to offer a helping hand to her fellow man. Such a humanitarian. :angel2:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

wow, your cat looks a lot like mine:
http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w261 ... ats004.jpg


----------



## gerald77 (Feb 13, 2008)

well i wasn't actually serious about shipping a cat. 

wow, hailee's herd, they do look alike. i had her sister before the floods but when i went back for her she was gone. so i went to the house that made her and they had penelope who has the exact white markings. 

kristin


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

House that made a cat?!?!?

She is cute!


----------



## gerald77 (Feb 13, 2008)

"house that made the cat"

that's just what i always called it, or "them" i guess. 

kristin


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I know you weren't serious.There are always free ones around here.


----------

